# soil



## chance (Mar 12, 2013)

hi everyone,

from your experiences is there a difference between the plant netlea soil or the shrimp netlea soil? i've been using the plant soil for neos, seems to be fine.
thanks


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

chance said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> from your experiences is there a difference between the plant netlea soil or the shrimp netlea soil? i've been using the plant soil for neos, seems to be fine. but want to go into crystals would the shrimp one be better?
> 
> thanks


You don't need any of the two for Neos really, and either is good for crystals, the shrimp one finishes leaching ammonia faster and never really leaches too much ammonia anyway.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

chance said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> from your experiences is there a difference between the plant netlea soil or the shrimp netlea soil? i've been using the plant soil for neos, seems to be fine. but want to go into crystals would the shrimp one be better?
> 
> thanks


try akadama one of the best substrate for shrimps. it leech no amonia


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

camboy012406 said:


> try akadama one of the best substrate for shrimps. it leech no amonia


Hmmm..... I was pro-Akadama, but don't like it as much anymore. I have a bag of it (about 90%-95% left), can be had for cheap if anyone is interested. Also have a 5 G full of used ones (50% 4 months old and 50% 7 months old), that can go with that opened bag for free.


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

randy said:


> Hmmm..... I was pro-Akadama, but don't like it as much anymore. I have a bag of it (about 90%-95% left), can be had for cheap if anyone is interested. Also have a 5 G full of used ones (50% 4 months old and 50% 7 months old), that can go with that opened bag for free.


What are you using now? Ada?? I like the akadamia aswell, why don't u like it anymore? No baby survival?


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Dman said:


> What are you using now? Ada?? I like the akadamia aswell, why don't u like it anymore? No baby survival?


I use ADA mostly now, have 3 tanks using Netlea which works pretty well too. Don't take me wrong, Akadama has its places, I just want to make things more consistent and not with too many different substrate. WC/PH/TDS/GH control is easier this way.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

what I like using akadama is you can put both neos and Caridina species together, the cycling process is fast for me it takes only overnight to cycle, doesnt leech amonia and the bacteria multiply fast in akadama tank compare to netlea.


----------

